
Easy-to-exploit privilege escalation bug bites OpenBSD and other big name OSes - okket
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/10/x-org-bug-that-gives-attackers-root-bites-openbsd-and-other-big-name-oses/
======
olliej
this is the X.org bug where they chose to zero day openbsd, I think this was
posted yesterday?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Here is yesterday's discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18304894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18304894)

To me the takeaway is to not even install software that you don't need for a
particular purpose. It's easy to do a complete installation, including X
Window, for OpenBSD. But a firewall doesn't need X. So don't install it.

~~~
olliej
cheers!

